# Card needs to be initialized Fuji FinePix S602



## Nicker (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a Fuji FinePix S602, I have been using it with memory card for a while now. All of a sudden it says the card needs to be inititalized? I cannot format it when I do it say "card error"? Can I fix this or do I need a new card?


----------



## _SnapShot_ (Dec 7, 2007)

May be a camera problem. Can you put the card in a card reader or find someone who has one. Remove all photos and then format the card. Remember always format the card with the camera before you use it.


----------



## Nicker (Dec 7, 2007)

I put it in my card reader, which reads my other card fine, deleted the photos and still cannot format it in the camera.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 8, 2007)

we have a fuji finepix a500 that our yearbook staff was given by lifetouch photography (pretty big around here, i'm not sure if they're nationwide yet)  and i know, what a great camera to be given to use right??? ha.... anyway, we've had that problem a couple times too, never figured it out though.


----------

